# Confused - Oil From Dealer



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

Had oil changed on my 2.0T few months ago. Checked oil last night. Little low. Called dealer to find out exact oil used so I can top off. 

Dealer informs me that they use Castrol Syntec 5w-30. But, I looked at the Castrol website (does not state this is 502.00 Spec), looked at bottle at Advanced Auto Parts (does not mention 502.00), and looked at a TSB regarding oil and do not see this oil as approved. 

I called dealer back. They are telling me that they use the 5w-30 and it is 502.00 compliant. 

What should I do?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ryangambrill said:


> Had oil changed on my 2.0T few months ago. Checked oil last night. Little low. Called dealer to find out exact oil used so I can top off.
> 
> Dealer informs me that they use Castrol Syntec 5w-30. But, I looked at the Castrol website (does not state this is 502.00 Spec), looked at bottle at Advanced Auto Parts (does not mention 502.00), and looked at a TSB regarding oil and do not see this oil as approved.
> 
> ...


 Buy the oil from the dealer. 

They could have used Castrol SLX Professional 5w30, which is 502.00 compliant. 

http://www.vw.com/myvw/yourcar/maintenance/en/us/images/vw_oil_recommendations.pdf


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

They told me that they use Castrol Syntec.


----------



## SlammedDubTT (Feb 27, 2010)

BsickPassat said:


> Buy the oil from the dealer.
> 
> They could have used Castrol SLX Professional 5w30, which is 502.00 compliant.
> 
> http://www.vw.com/myvw/yourcar/maintenance/en/us/images/vw_oil_recommendations.pdf


 He's right you know. :thumbup:


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

I just spoke with the service MANAGER!!! 

They are using the WRONG oil. He thought it was correct as well. I just send him all the TSB, Approved oil list from VW, and Castrol spec sheet. 

He said they are using Castrol Syntec 5w-30 and started to tell me that it is approved. 

I am getting my money back and taking my car someplace else. 

Also going to call VW and complain.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ok. Castrol Syntec 5w-30 likely isn't what they used. It has NO VW specs, and probably isn't even stocked. Castrol SLX Pro OE 5w-30 is the new VW 504/507 shop oil. It's complicated, but 504 oils are recommended for 502 service, but are not formulated to the spec. Normally that's fine, but how it turns out is the 504 oils are low-saps and have low additive levels for emissions protection (see Mobil 1 5w-30 ESP) these oils do not react well to our high sulphur fuels in the USA and their already low TBN levels take a dump. So, dealers are not really aware of this and may have (rightly) substituted SLX 5w-30 for VW 502 service. If they actually used Syntec 5w-40, you are fine, even though it's an old VW 502 formula. 

 

At most let them change just the oil to 5w-40, maybe after a few 1000 miles to get some use out of the oil. Or just forget about it and do a reduced interval, not over 5k....let them know about it and exactly which oil you want next time and maybe they will take care of you then. I don't think asking for money back is appropriate, they followed VoA's instructions and SLX is not cheap. 


German Syntec 0w-30 is the best possible product.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

I understand what all of you are saying. But, I spent over 1 hour on the phone and talked with 4 people in total. This included the service manager and the parts manager. ALL of them said the same thing. 

Castrol Syntec 5w-30 is what they use at their dealership for ALL vehicles. At first they tried to argue with me that 5w-30 is the correct weight as mentioned in the manual. I mentioned to the parts manager that the 5w-30 is NOT 502.00 spec. He sounded suprised and replied with a shaky "Oh our 5w-30 Castrol Syntec is 502.00". 

I was on hold for 10 min while the service manager was looking up the part numbers. Again, same response. Castrol Syntec 5w-30. "Oh that is not a VW approved oil"?


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

They are either messing with you or making a dumb mistake. Best way to get your point across is to embarrass them by showing up and asking to see their Castrol Syntec 5w-30 with VW 502. I think they used 5w-40 from a drum like every other dealer and are just having a collective brain freeze. You are fine either way. Syntec 5w-30 will not kill your engine by a long shot and is actually fine going into winter.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

We will find out soon enough. I should be hearing from them tomorrow.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Just bear in mind they are not trying to screw you or ruin your car. They are just guys who handle a lot of different repairs ona lot of different cars and deal with a lot of different people every day. Be friendly and respectful, as-if you are trying to be their friend and help them out. It's just a simple clarification. 

Also, fwiw, you can top-off with any decent oil. If it's near the end of your interval, I wouldn't even care if it was dino oil. Thicker is better and a $2 15w-40 HD oil will add not just some visc to counter thinning from the fuel dillution, but 15w-40 gives the maximum additive bump of ANY oil, as many compounds in your existing oil become depleted during use, or in the case of low-saps oil like SLX, already have low starting additive levels. It's pretty much shown that top-off oil adds a significant boost to the TBN, or ability to neutralize acids, effectively extending the oil's life almost indefinately.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

Are they malicious? No! 

Am I respectful with my approach. Absolutely! Incompetence does not deserve disrespect. 

But, in the end there is no excuse for a VW dealer to be using the wrong parts or materials for any service or repair. As a consumer you pay a premium to have your vehicle service at a dealer and the expectation is that they are the highest qualified group of individuals to work on the brand of vehicles that they sell. 

There is nothing more infuriating than paying for an "expert" to do work for you and in the end you, the "non-expert" must educate them about their job.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Agreed, but I don't think they used the wrong part, just that they are not able to recall the proper visc for you. It wouldn't be the first time...


----------

